# Which external filter?



## SKP1995 (14 Sep 2008)

I'm looking for an external for my tank (24"x12"x12" bowfront so not quite sure on volume) what would y'all recommend?


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

Aim for about 20x something like a 1000lph would be a good start.


----------



## SKP1995 (14 Sep 2008)

Really, for a 2 foot tank? would it not produce too much of a current?


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

Current is good. George uses a 405 on a tank the same size, I use a 700lph filter and need a powerhead to get enough movement in the tank. 
You can get away with a smaller filter, but it's better not to. Dead spots algae and detritus storms await you if you do.


----------



## JamesM (14 Sep 2008)

2 x Tetratex EX700 (1400 lph) on my 24x12x15" tank - one is not enough.


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

Hmm, from posts filters are about 40% what they say they are, this means your actual turnover is 140 x 4 =560lph more or less spot on 10x  8).


----------



## JamesM (14 Sep 2008)

Exactly. Less than 10x actually - the tank is 71 litres.

Although I've removed most of the media and shortened the hoses, so its probably a bit more. I'll test 'em one day


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2008)

Still, makes you feel a bit cheated doesn't it. I'd never have bought my 2224 if I'd have known it'd be so pathetic. 280lph is hardly good flow when it's compared to its claimed 700lph. 

280lph actually makes it more suitable for my 11" cube, now that speaks volumes to me.


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

Its worse when they state on the box its good for aquariums of up to 250 litres. What rubbish


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2008)

It's a scam and I don't know why people stand for it. If you sold a car saying you got 100mpg and it only did 40mpg there'd be uproar. Yet how can it be universally accepted in the aquarium trade? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

Too true. I feel guilty every time I spend a few minutes in my lfs, having to hear them sell the most unsuitable stuff to people for silly prices. One day I'll say something


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2008)

Snap. 
I'd like an honest company to shake things up in the filter world, there aren't enough high turnover filters out there.


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

The filter is capable of pumping 700lph though, so its doing what it says... it doesn't say anything about filtering the water... Just like mpg figures - the car may be capable of doing it, but it doesn't mean it will when your driving, as demonstrated on Top Gear and by Auto Express. 

Planted tanks are also different to non planted. 10x turn over isn't required... I still couldn't imagine using an EX700 on a 250 litre tank though


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Sep 2008)

i use a 205 on my 60l and it is plenty IMO (11x turnover)


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i use a 205 on my 60l and it is plenty IMO (11x turnover)


When your plants fill out your troubles will start...


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Sep 2008)

They are quite filled out now, not much more to go, an it i still fine, all of them sway in the flow.


----------



## Egmel (23 Sep 2008)

Brand wise I've never had any problems with my ehiem classic external 2213 and it's dead quiet.  It also needs to be really filthy before you notice a drop in the flow.  For its size it had (haven't looked lately) the best efficiency at only 8w for Pump output 440l/h / Filter circulation 390l/h (haven't verified these figures).

I used to run it on my rekord 70 and now have it on a Juwel 125l in combo with the original internal filter to boost flow.

I would be interested to hear from someone who has/had both eheim and tetratec to see which they think are best.  I've heard good things about the tetratec range including that they're quiet, but I don't know if it's all relative and if you had the 2 side by side one might seem incredibly noisy!


----------



## a1Matt (23 Sep 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> I would be interested to hear from someone who has/had both eheim and tetratec to see which they think are best.



I have had both... I bought an Eheim Ecco somewhere between 5 and 10 years ago and currently run a Tetratec EX1200.  

I ended up literally throwing the Eheim in the bin I was so dissapointed with it (and went back to a Fluval 3 internal).  

I understand that Ecco are the budget models in the Eheim range, but even so the build quality was lacking... it sprang a couple of leaks, was very awkward to prime (I ended up shearing off part of it while trying to prime it once), and it was noisy.  Now that could have just been my bad luck but there you go!  From what I have heard the rest of the Eheim range are fantastic, and I should hope so to seeing how much they sell for 

I am thoroughly satisfied with the Tetratec.  My only comment would be that the Tetratec is not as quiet as I would like it to be.  This noise is caused by vibrations amplifying through my cabinet (if I hold it off the ground it is near enough silent), so I should be able to sort that by sitting it on padding that can absorb the vibrations.


----------



## Egmel (24 Sep 2008)

Wow, did you send it back to eheim and complain, I hear they have an efficient customer service.

I think half the battle is that the more gadgets you add to a device the more there is to go wrong.  It was why I went for the classic (that and the price  ).


----------



## a1Matt (24 Sep 2008)

Good points Egmel - I never went back to Eheim, which in retrospect is exactly what I should have done.

I did go back to the shop who weren't surprised at all and promptly put in an order for the replacement spare parts, which never turned up.  I tried at a few of my other LFS' (we have lots round here!) and none of them could source the parts either.  I got used to hearing ' I don't understand it' and 'we don't normally have any problems getting eheim parts.' 

I feel better now that is off my chest. lol. I may even buy Eheim again now that enough time has passed and I have heard lots of good things since then!  Just not anything from the Ecco range!

I would also like to think that I am a more savvy consumer these days.  As an example I had some Triplus tubes that went pop after only 6 months, so I emailed Interpet to let them know - they offered a free swap if I sent them the old tubes. Not bad at all. Just goes to show if you don't ask you don't get.   They also said that it was likely the fault was caused by my hood being too hot, not their tubes per se, which it was


----------

